# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  मोबाईल से वेब

## Lovely.indian

अरे भाई मैं बड़ा परेशान हूँ, मेंरे कंप्यूटर पर मेरा अकाउंट मोबाइल के जैसे दिख रहा है,  सेट्टिंग का बटन भी नहीं दिख रहा, कोई सज्जन मेरी मदद करे, मैं परेशान हूँ. :(

----------


## Shamma

अरे भाई अब्ब किया होगा? कहनी किसी दिन मेरे साथ ऐसा हो गया तो, कोई बताओ भाई

----------


## Dark Rider

कुछ ऐसा दिख रहा है न 




इस लिंक पर क्लिक करो 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

अब यहाँ क्लिक करो reset field पर

----------


## marwariladka

में जब भी नया क्या है पे क्लिक करता हूँ...अपने आपन लाग आउट हो जाता है और "SORRY NO MATCHES " दिखता है....ये क्या समस्या है और में पागल्हो चूका हूँ वो सारे उपाय कर कर के...कृपया मेरी बात नियामको तक पंहुचा दो..

----------


## Dark Rider

> में जब भी नया क्या है पे क्लिक करता हूँ...अपने आपन लाग आउट हो जाता है और "SORRY NO MATCHES " दिखता है....ये क्या समस्या है और में पागल्हो चूका हूँ वो सारे उपाय कर कर के...कृपया मेरी बात नियामको तक पंहुचा दो..


भाई डोंट वरी यह सभी की समस्या है एक साथ ही निपटारा हो जायेगा

----------


## Lovely.indian

भैया जी, मैंने एक बात नोट करी है के यह प्रॉब्लम मेरे को internet explorer 8 में नहीं आ रही, दुसरे सब में मेरा भी भूरा हाल था. आप भी ट्राई कर के देखें और बताएं

----------


## Lovely.indian

मारवाड़ी जी आप भी ट्राई करें

----------


## Dark Rider

अरे यार वो मोबाइल वेब वाली प्रोबलम ठीक हुई या नहीं यह तो बता दो

----------


## Lovely.indian

सारी भाई हो गई थी.

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

> कुछ ऐसा दिख रहा है न 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> इस लिंक पर क्लिक करो 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> अब यहाँ क्लिक करो reset field पर


दोस्तों मेरी मदद करो मेने  सब कोशिस की reset field भी किया पर कुछ नही हुआ मुझे रास्ता दिखाए में ठीक से पोस्ट भी नही कर पा रहा .धन्यवाद

----------


## love birds

मित्र मैं अपने मोबाइल पर साईट ओपे३न नहीं कर पा रहा हू spice m5700 flo.

----------


## gitaa0

मोबाइल पर साईट ओपे३न नहीं कर पा रहा हू

----------


## ashuashi

computer ka resolution kamal ya jyada kerke Dekho u will get the result

----------


## ashuashi

chalta hai mobile per me mobile se operate kerta hun daily

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया है दोस्त ..................अच्छी और काम की जानकारी है

----------


## rameshpatidar

bhai muje bata sakate ho ki me hindi transiolation ka software kaha se download karu

----------

